# Saturday Fatty Trio in progress with HD Qview



## drakin (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok pics for everybody, 1st is the ingredients without the Chicken in the pic(I forgot to get it the pic).


Next some Progress on the stove.



Ok 1st Fatty is an Egg with Ham and Chedder Cheese.



2nd is Chicken with Swiss and Garlic.



3rd is stuffed with Ham, Chicken, Onion, Green Pepper, Chedder Cheese, Mushroom, Potato, Garlic, and a little Ranch Dressing.



All Wrapped up.


On the Char-grilling Smokin Pro as I type this up.....I will post the results when finished!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 10, 2010)

which one are you giving me lol. Looks very good


----------



## meateater (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking forward the qview.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 10, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sweet, I love the "Pampered Chef - Fatty stufffer" that is great.


----------



## drakin (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL...was wondering how long it was going to take for someone to notice.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

They sound great, can't wait to see the finished fatties, my cousins wife sells pampered chef ( over priced, over hyped junk, IMO), I'm gonna ask her to see if she can get me one, lol


----------



## drakin (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok this is the Chicken and Swiss...I had to pull it early.


And the other 2 shortly after.



And the CUT View.


----------



## roller (Apr 11, 2010)

I have got to make some of those..


----------



## caveman (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice looking fatties.  Even the non-bacon one.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice Fatties!
the ham and egg fattie...how did the eggs come out? I want to try that!!!


----------



## treegje (Apr 11, 2010)

Man those look good


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 11, 2010)

Best fatties Ive seen in a while.....


----------



## flyfishjeep (Apr 11, 2010)

I choose door number 3!  Wow!  Great looking fatties you got there.  
I'm sure they tasted great!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, you really can't call the one without bacon a fattie, but they all look great, and I'm sure they tasted good, too.  Thanks for the Q-view!!!


----------



## wildflower (Apr 12, 2010)

A no bacon fattie, is there a law about that??


----------



## drakin (Apr 13, 2010)

Egg and ham was perfect....I didn't add anything to the eggs when made...no milk or anything.


----------



## drakin (Apr 13, 2010)

technically it was fatty if ya know what I mean


----------



## captsly (Apr 13, 2010)

Man, nice lookin fatties ya got there!!


----------



## wildflower (Apr 13, 2010)

NO BACON


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 4, 2010)

mmmmmmm ohh wow!!! thanks for the great [pics


----------



## jaso (May 4, 2010)

nice looking fatties there


----------



## footaction126 (May 4, 2010)

where can i get one


----------



## caveman (May 4, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82480

Good luck.


----------



## drakin (May 5, 2010)

Cowgirl Quote:

"I used one 2" piece of pvc that is 8" long
1 1" piece of pvc that is 11" long
Then on the small pipe I attached a cap to fit the palm of my hand and cut the disc to fit the inside of the 2" pipe."


----------

